

Ask HN: what apps could help with events like in Haiti? - Tichy

Just wondering if there is anything one could hack together that would help. For example maps - but then I suppose rescue teams must have their own ways to manage the logistics?<p>Or maybe something to help the "normal people" on the street - locating relatives and friends and resources, for example?
======
Tichy
OK, I haven't really watched many news about Haiti. Seems they have severe
problems keeping power supply and telephony up. So I suppose mobile apps in
the field wouldn't help that much. Unless rescue teams can set up their own
infrastructure.

Maybe the best one can do from far away is to help collect donations?

------
protomyth
I think if it wasn't prepped and trained on before it won't go well now.

That being said, I would think getting ahold of official identification photos
and then having people take photos of people (alive and dead) and use a facial
rec app for identification.

~~~
Tichy
Training beforehand would be preferable, but I would expect a lot of
improvisation going on in case of a disaster. So I see at least a chance that
something useful could be improvised in terms of software.

Facial recognitions sounds like a good idea, very eerie, though. I have no
experience with that kind of software unfortunately.

